# Transcripts from Punjab University



## Neha1503 (Jun 14, 2016)

I am planning to apply for PR under Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). I need to access my credentials via Engineers Australia. For that I need transcripts from both Graduation and Master degrees. I did my masters from Punjab university Chandigarh, according to their (University) policy, They don't handover transcripts to the candidates but they send directly to the concerned university or to Accessing authority.

While registering on Engineer Australia, I found i need to upload the original transcripts online only. I don't know how to convince university officials for handing over transcripts to me directly.

If anyone faced the same situation and have some solution, Please share.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Neha1503 said:


> I am planning to apply for PR under Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). I need to access my credentials via Engineers Australia. For that I need transcripts from both Graduation and Master degrees. I did my masters from Punjab university Chandigarh, according to their (University) policy, They don't handover transcripts to the candidates but they send directly to the concerned university or to Accessing authority.
> 
> While registering on Engineer Australia, I found i need to upload the original transcripts online only. I don't know how to convince university officials for handing over transcripts to me directly.
> 
> If anyone faced the same situation and have some solution, Please share.


I think you must have got your marksheets for each semester???


----------



## Neha1503 (Jun 14, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> I think you must have got your marksheets for each semester???


Yes I have. But Is it necessary to upload transcripts for CDR (Competency demonstration report)evaluation to Engineer Australia? Thanks


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Neha1503 said:


> Yes I have. But Is it necessary to upload transcripts for CDR (Competency demonstration report)evaluation to Engineer Australia? Thanks


Yes it is absolutely necessary to upload marksheets. They saw your subjects from it. Sometimes they even ask for backlogs detail.
I am not sure but I think PU might be under Washington accord for some Btechs.


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Neha1503 said:


> I am planning to apply for PR under Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). I need to access my credentials via Engineers Australia. For that I need transcripts from both Graduation and Master degrees. I did my masters from Punjab university Chandigarh, according to their (University) policy, They don't handover transcripts to the candidates but they send directly to the concerned university or to Accessing authority.
> 
> While registering on Engineer Australia, I found i need to upload the original transcripts online only. I don't know how to convince university officials for handing over transcripts to me directly.
> 
> If anyone faced the same situation and have some solution, Please share.


Hi Neha 

I am in the same boat..
Did u finally upload marksheets or transcripts? 
Did PU give transcripts to you?
Pls advice.


----------

